# The Outer Worlds



## PURPLEB3RRYKUSH (Oct 26, 2019)

Dope new RPG game similiar to Fallout and Borderlands, try it out if yah like boots on the ground gameplay


----------



## omgBoNg (Nov 5, 2019)

Liked both fallout and borderlands. In fact borderlands is one of my all time favorite titles. Is this on xbox? Might have to check it out.


----------



## PURPLEB3RRYKUSH (Nov 5, 2019)

omgBoNg said:


> Liked both fallout and borderlands. In fact borderlands is one of my all time favorite titles. Is this on xbox? Might have to check it out.


Yeah free with gamepass, just finished it, took 1 day 8 hours to beat


----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Nov 13, 2019)

PURPLEB3RRYKUSH said:


> Yeah free with gamepass, just finished it, took 1 day 8 hours to beat


This whole gamepass thing is awesome. Wish Sony had something like that for their first-party titles  

Jacob


----------



## PURPLEB3RRYKUSH (Nov 13, 2019)

LondonSeedCentre said:


> This whole gamepass thing is awesome. Wish Sony had something like that for their first-party titles
> 
> Jacob


I love gamepass for peeps like me that dont like dropping $100+ on a game, they used be $50 a game back in the day


----------

